# Q5 with black wheels ?



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ?*

I just took delivery of my new Q5 and was contemplating to buy an additional set of wheels as summer set. I am tempted this time to go for wheels with a black (or grey/titanium) finish. I am however still unsure that such wheels would really fit with the Daytona Grey colour of my car. I have been looking for real life pictures of dark-coloured Q5's with black wheels but have sofar failed to locate any on the web








Any such pictures available ? 



_Modified by mynameisnigel at 12:40 PM 2/3/2010_


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisnigel* »_....unsure that such wheels would really fit with the Daytona Grey colour of my car... 


Why black?
Gun metal color could work a bit better to blend in to vehicle color...


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (kleinbus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kleinbus* »_Why black?
Gun metal color could work a bit better to blend in to vehicle color...









Thank you kleinbus. That would definitely be a more proper choice considering that the Daytona Grey has some gun metal appearance already. I just need to find a proper dealer to deliver such wheels to Switzerland where I live


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (mynameisnigel)*

I am also contemplating to buy bi-color wheels. I found the following which I quite like. They look similar to the RS4-type wheels (however with five arms rather that seven) with an additional "black" finish on the arms' edges and wheel interior:









_Modified by mynameisnigel at 1:13 PM 1/31/2010_


_Modified by mynameisnigel at 2:15 AM 2/1/2010_


----------



## backdoc (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (mynameisnigel)*

Would love to see pics of the Q5 in Daytona Grey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (backdoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backdoc* »_Would love to see pics of the Q5 in Daytona Grey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I shall post of a couple of pictures once I have had an opportunity to take a few and provided the weather gets better here in Switzerland...








In the meantime, here are a few renderings of the car I took delivery of (source: Audi configurator): 
























Besides, I have found real life pictures of the wheels I last posted about and... right... forget those...
VMR wheels with a gunmetal finish might be more promising and these are available in Switzerland


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: (mynameisnigel)*

Okay, my choice is made: VMR's V710 wheels with gunmetal finish (8.5x19'' 5x112 ET35) have now been ordered.
_Edited on February 3rd, 2010_
I have played a bit with some pictures of my car in order to have a feeling of how the car would look with darker wheels. This is quick and dirty job and does not reflect the true result but I guess this is sufficient to have a feeling of what the final look may be:
Original and edited pictures:



































_Modified by mynameisnigel at 12:13 PM 2/3/2010_


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (mynameisnigel)*

VMR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gun metal is definitely better than pure black (black car would be another story).


----------



## Schan (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (mynameisnigel)*

Here is mine,


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

Schan,
Yours too is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know like/dislike of color is in the eye of beholder and it is individual taste.
The way I see this, is that Black / White / Red car would adapt black rims as contrast.
Silver probably silver rims.
Car's off-road package with unpainted (black) protection panels could take black rims too.
Car with color close to gun metal would need gun metal or silver rims.
With other colors I would be torn between black / gun metal /silver rims.
Each of their own, I was drooling







after Volk rims and once I saw roughly 1000 bucks per each + rubbers, I ended up cheaper winter set and spent my money on this toy...










_Modified by kleinbus at 9:14 PM 2/5/2010_


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (Schan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schan* »_Here is mine

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (mynameisnigel)*

I happened to locate the following Q5 with 22'' b&w wheels which is offered for sale on the web in Switzerland:








Source: autoscout24.ch
It's a bit too "extreme" for my taste but it looks good. "Extreme" may also apply to the price: CHF 92'999, i.e. approximately USD 87'000 according to the current exchange rate










_Modified by mynameisnigel at 9:54 AM 2/6/2010_


----------



## NSKGLI (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (mynameisnigel)*

The brake dust on that would be ridiculous. I'd like a matte black q5 with black optics pkg, smoked everything, 20% tint and matte black wheels. The only gloss color on the car would be high gloss Audi emblems.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (NSKGLI)*

Winter is over. It's about time to put the summer shoes on. Next week I shall hopefully receive the set of V718 gunmetal wheels I ordered back in February from VMR. It takes some time to have them delivered from the US to Switzerland but I trust it is worth waiting. Will post some pics once the summer tires are on.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (mynameisnigel)*

There you go. Here are a few snaps of the car with the 19'' gunmetal-finish V718 VMR wheels on (picture quality is not great as these were taken with a mobile phone... shall post better pictures once I have a chance to take my camera with me):
























And another two at higher res:


















_Modified by mynameisnigel at 9:57 AM 4/30/2010_


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (mynameisnigel)*

Nice work! Those turned out really well on your Q5! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

YAMMY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (mynameisnigel)*

Looking nice!


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (2YY4U)*

Thanks guys !
I should also thank VMR and its distributor in Switzerland (Heiniger Concepts - Heiniger-Concepts / VMR Switzerland) for manufacturing and distributing such wonderful rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
While the 19'' wheels are perfect for my personal use (I like to do some offroading when I have a chance







), I trust that VMR could expand its range to 20'' wheels which would also look quite nice on a Q5.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Q5 with black-/gunmetal-finish wheels ? (mynameisnigel)*

Here are a few additional pictures I took today:


























































_Modified by mynameisnigel at 9:53 AM 4/30/2010_


----------



## Thisise (Oct 23, 2010)

*Offset wheels??*

Bro, I know that thread was a long time ago but how did you find that Q5 with the 22's and such a big offset wheel? I've asked around because I like the look but nobody can tell me the aggressive offset it would be or how they even fit it on that Q5. Can you give me anymore info on that?


----------



## V10 jnr (Oct 15, 2010)

Pics of my Q5 3tdi
20" rims, gunmetal finish, I think they fit the Q5 and aren't to over the top, but please feel free to give your opinion



















Hope these help


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

> Bro, I know that thread was a long time ago but how did you find that Q5 with the 22's and such a big offset wheel? I've asked around because I like the look but nobody can tell me the aggressive offset it would be or how they even fit it on that Q5. Can you give me anymore info on that?


Hi. I tried to find some additonal info about the Q5 with 22'' rims shown above and could only find out ultimately that the rims are apparently Parotech "Black Dragon" wheels. I however have no clue as to how they managed to fit wheels with such an extreme offset.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

Wait a minute, you guys can get a 2.0T with the S-Line package AND you're not stuck with the grabage base model seats??

I hate AoA right now. That's EXACTLY the configuration I want and I'd even be willing to pay a premium for it. :banghead:


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

> Wait a minute, you guys can get a 2.0T with the S-Line package AND you're not stuck with the grabage base model seats??
> 
> I hate AoA right now. That's EXACTLY the configuration I want and I'd even be willing to pay a premium for it.


 I see that your are located in Ramstein, Germany. Can't you obtain the Q5 2.0T with "European" S-Line trim from Germany directly (note that it would further come with the 7-speed S-Tronic in lieu of the "old" Tiptronic available in North America) ? 

This being said, the pricing that AoA applies in North America is by far more advantageous to you than what we get in Europe...


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

I could buy on the economy but the price difference wouldn't be worth it. It would actually be much less expensive to buy a U.S. spec Q5 and then swap out all the missing S-Line parts, and I normally don't have a problem with that, but I MUCH prefer OEM paint. Also, I can't take a Euro spec car back to the States. :banghead: 

Unless I can get the car with at least the S-Line bumpers then I'm going to go with an A4 Avant Prestige S-Line. Even then I might stick with the Avant simply because the price difference of adding the S-Line seats alone will push the price over the Avant and I lose all the Prestige level goodies and doo-dads.


----------



## fcisco (Sep 7, 2010)

V10 jnr said:


> Pics of my Q5 3tdi
> 20" rims, gunmetal finish, I think they fit the Q5 and aren't to over the top, but please feel free to give your opinion
> 
> 
> ...


 SWEET! Clean look.


----------



## R_Way (Jan 16, 2011)

Schan said:


> Here is mine,


 That is super clean. Nice work, looks great!:thumbup: Milltek Sport Cat Back Exhaust System Volkswagen 2.0T


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

I was playing around with a completely ridiculous Photoshop idea and ended up with what look like Matte black wheels...Maybe you'll like them?










~M


----------



## larrysq5 (Nov 14, 2010)

I like these. Where can I get them in the USA and how much for 20 inch.


----------



## lethe (Apr 2, 2006)

Just ordered a Teak Brown Q5 for my wife last weekend.
Planning on getting a set of black rims for it at some point.
Now just have to make it through these next few looong months before we get it.


----------



## V10 jnr (Oct 15, 2010)

well had the Q5 for 2 months then sold it, there was a rattle on the sunroof that Audi just couldn't get rid off and paying R650 000 for a brand new car I expect the vehicle to be perfect, doing so much KM these days that I went with a 2TDI Sportback A3, must say selling the 3TDI Touareg was my biggest mistake, thought I could get a bit of that experience back in a Q5, but somehow the Touareg was just one class up from the Q5, no rattles and great space. just my personal opinion.


----------

